# Is Tesco taking over Bristol?



## electrogirl (Oct 6, 2008)

There's one opening on North Street, even though there is one like 2 seconds away on West Street!

And I just noticed another one has opened on Claire Street in the centre even though there is one on Wine Street, and Broadmead!!


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2008)

Where's West Street? Is that the road that goes from North Street to East Street, where Garlands Cycles is?

I noticed there is an Asda opening in the Eastgate Centre - although sadly it is a home shop, so I will still have to trek over to Bedminster to get my pizza.


----------



## geekpenguin (Oct 7, 2008)

I think we're being taken over by Subway personally - there are like 6 in a 1 mile square radius (or whatever you call it - I was just trying to be clever)! But yeah, there are Tescos pretty much everywhere you look now. And these big Tescos stores that do homeware and clothes are popping up all over the place too .


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2008)

There's no Subway in Eastville! We are a Subway free zone.


----------



## Iam (Oct 7, 2008)

There's a new UltraHyperMega Tesco currently being built in Bradley Stoke, too, but it's on the same site as the old one.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 7, 2008)

And dont forget that a corner is not a corner without a bloody Greggs on it 

I'd never seen so many until I moved up to brizzle


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2008)

No Greggs here either.

We have Burger King and Pizza Hut though.


----------



## xenon (Oct 7, 2008)

Isn't that a Tesco Express on North Street, the one that used to be a Spar. near the deli thing? Maybe it's a One Stop.

There are loads of tiny Tescos round Bristol.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 7, 2008)

Geri said:


> No Greggs here either.
> 
> We have Burger King and Pizza Hut though.





NOOOOOO 

First whiskers and handbags, and now a corner without a Greggs

SOMEONE CALL THE 7TH DAY EVENTISTS. . . TELL THEM ITS BEGINING


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2008)

We really don't need another tesco  we need a really good bakers!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 7, 2008)

On a plus point you've got a decent green grocer down the road. 

Its where we get our veggeis from. But I have to stay away form bakers being carbs an all that 

And I love bread me


----------



## xenon (Oct 7, 2008)

Gregs make me unreasonably angry. Mao... in everything FFS. And one in town I used to use, claimed to have no bread slicer. Even though they sliced it the week before with out a fuss. Seen Falling Down? It was a little bit like that, though with out the guns and general violent smashing stuff up... 

East Street, might not be the most atractive of places to wander about, at least has couple of decent butchers, green grocer and bakers.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 8, 2008)

East streets the one in Bemmie with the Greengrocers Chairty Shops and  everyone outside smoking.


----------



## xenon (Oct 8, 2008)

^Yep. You need to go down there on a wet Tuesday afternoon in January with a hangover to really get the vibe.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 8, 2008)

I love it mate, first thing on a Saturday morning about 8.30ish its the ultimate hangover cure. 

The smell of stale wee from Friday night hangs in the air joined by a whiff of a Rothamn Royals slowly burning itslef down. Garbled bristol street slang and broken english mix to create this hotch potch of noise, everyone's lips are moving but my brain cant dicipher anything. Its an onslught on senses that are just on automatic pilot, and firtsI time I thought I might actually be tripping.

I think a romantic way to describe it, is its like Bristols verison of Morroco's or Tunisia's Medina's.


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> East streets the one in Bemmie with the Greengrocers Chairty Shops and  everyone outside smoking.



I know where East Street is, where's West Street is what I wanted to know!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2008)

if you stand at the hsbc on east st and look right you get north st, if you look left you get west st. It runs from the macdonalds drive through to the roundabout by parsons green station.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2008)

Geri said:


> I know where East Street is, where's West Street is what I wanted to know!



West St is west of East St. If you're on East st you need to go north along East st, then west along south street, or alternatively south along east st and then west along south street. If you're coming from the west, you've gone too far when you get to East st. If you're coming from the East you've not gone far enough. If you're coming from the north go to the centre and turn right. If you're coming from the south go to the centre and turn left.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 8, 2008)

What she said ^^^^^^^

Most people know west street for where the 'honey pot' is situated.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not a she.


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2008)

I think I know - I never go that way though.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2008)

xenon said:


> ^Yep. You need to go down there on a wet Tuesday afternoon in January with a hangover to really get the vibe.




You can take me on the tour when i make it to Bristol.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I'm not a she.


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2008)

when you coming to bris then quimmy?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2008)

Dunno.  But I am coming one day.  



I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Tesco.


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2008)

well if you like tesco then bristol is the place to come to


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2008)

strung_out said:


> well if you like tesco then bristol is the place to come to




So it would seem.


----------



## xenon (Oct 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> West St is west of East St. If you're on East st you need to go north along East st, then west along south street, or alternatively south along east st and then west along south street. If you're coming from the west, you've gone too far when you get to East st. If you're coming from the East you've not gone far enough. If you're coming from the north go to the centre and turn right. If you're coming from the south go to the centre and turn left.




Except that, here they bare no relation to compass points.

North, West and East streets all run in the same direction.


----------



## xenon (Oct 9, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> You can take me on the tour when i make it to Bristol.



If you're lucky, I'll buy you a pint in the Barly Mo...

not that I've ever actually been in there. It's very... Real.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2008)

wiskey said:


> if you stand at the hsbc on east st and look right you get north st, if you look left you get west st. It runs from the macdonalds drive through to the roundabout by parsons green station.



fuck me that's a long road

unless you meant Parson Street


----------

